# Ring of enlarge person?



## jason_gosse (Jan 6, 2007)

I am trying to create a ring of enlarge person but am having some trouble  working out the price. Does anyone have an idea of how much it would cost?


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jan 6, 2007)

There is one in savage species, but I don't the book with me.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 6, 2007)

That's not a good idea.


----------



## jason_gosse (Jan 6, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> That's not a good idea.



why?




			
				griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> There is one in savage species, but I don't the book with me.




Thank you, thank you very much


----------



## Darklone (Jan 6, 2007)

Some spells are a bit unbalanced if allowed in non limited items... e.g. CLW. By the rules you might craft a 2000gp ring IIRC that allows you to cure yourself for 1d8+1 points each round...


----------



## ainbimagh (Jan 6, 2007)

i really dont see a problem with such a ring anyway...


----------



## Squire James (Jan 6, 2007)

I see no problem with it if its price is adjusted to match the utility of the effect.  I suggest about 20,000 gp.  I consider it about as useful for a fighter as a Ring of Invisibility would be for a rogue.


----------



## Jack Simth (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, Enlarge Person is:
+2 Size to strength
-2 Size to Dex 
-1 Size to AC 
-1 Size to Attack
Extra reach (for medium or larger persons)
Extra space (for medium or larger persons)
+damage (size change).


Now, mostly it means the Wizard/Sorcerer doesn't need to take an extra round to buff the Fighter into a combat control monster (a Fighter with a reach weapon and either Armor Spikes or a spiked floating shield to bash with - or a Spiked Chain, but that costs a feat, which the Fighter gets a lot of) as the Fighter is so already due to the constant ring.

Now, if it was a cursed ring (wouldn't come off), it could make for an interesting item - can't stay at the inn, armor and weapons cost twice as much, no horse can carry you, some dungeons you just can't get into, et cetera.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 6, 2007)

Squire James said:
			
		

> I see no problem with it if its price is adjusted to match the utility of the effect.  I suggest about 20,000 gp.  I consider it about as useful for a fighter as a Ring of Invisibility would be for a rogue.



I'm inclined to say it should be more expensive than the ring of invisibility. Just my guts though.


----------



## Shellman (Jan 6, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Some spells are a bit unbalanced if allowed in non limited items... e.g. CLW. By the rules you might craft a 2000gp ring IIRC that allows you to cure yourself for 1d8+1 points each round...




Easy solution: ring of enlarge person useable 3/day


----------



## Laharl (Jan 7, 2007)

I was thinking about a large weapon on medium human. I think about a big two handed blade, does the reach increase?


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jan 7, 2007)

IMNSHO 5000gp for the ring would be fine.  If this is unreasonably low, then game is already broken because Enlarge Person potions are readily available anyway.

IME being Large is not a pure advantage, especially if you use the 3.5 footprint for Large creatures of 10'x10'.  And using a ring slot just for the trivial convenience of not downing a potion is not a small cost at mid or higher levels.


----------



## irdeggman (Jan 7, 2007)

griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> There is one in savage species, but I don't the book with me.





Ring of Growth, pg 54.


CL: 9th, Prequistes: Forge Ring, animal growth
Market Price 18,000 gp


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 7, 2007)

Well if we were to use the formula: For a use activated item (infinite times per day) 
Spell level × caster level × 2,000 gp

Then it would be:
5 x 9 (req. to cast Animal Growth) x 2,000 gp = 90,000 gp

And for 4/per day it would be:
90,000 gp / (5/4) = 72,000 gp
And for 3/per day it would be:
90,000 gp / (5/3) = 54,000 gp
And for 2/per day it would be:
90,000 gp / (5/2) = 36,000 gp

Anything more than 5 a day is the same price as infinite use.
Each use would last for 9 minutes an activation.

This seems a reasonable price considering that it costs 18,000 gp for 1 use for 9 minutes a day as per the Ring of Growth from Savage Species.  

Guess as "cheap" magic items go this is not one of them.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jan 7, 2007)

By standard pricing guidelines, a Ring of Enlarge Person would be 1800 gp.

Ring of Growth is designed for exotic races.  That is way overkill for most PCs.


----------



## Darklone (Jan 7, 2007)

Ridley's Cohort said:
			
		

> By standard pricing guidelines, a Ring of Enlarge Person would be 1800 gp.



See above, by standard pricing guidelines a ring of CLW would be 1800 too ?


----------



## Neijin (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that advancing from Medium is Large size is +1 ECL IF you were using the standard monster advancement rules.  Having a ring that grants a larger size continuously is quite powerful.  Of course not every character would want to be larger sized, but for the melee type the increased size is very potent.  Being Large is more valuable than Invisibility at will, I would peg this ring at about 40,000 gp market price myself.  I think it is about on par with a Ring of Freedom of Movement for what it does for a character.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jan 7, 2007)

Neijin said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that advancing from Medium is Large size is +1 ECL




Except this isn't advancement by any stretch. You usually get big bonuses to strength AND con AND natural armor.

Let's break down what this ring actually gives.

+3 damage (+2 str, 2d6 weapon -> 2d8, average 7 -> 9)
+0 attack (+2 str, -1 attack)
+5 reach
-2 to AC.
-1 to reflex saves

Now going by the Power attack model, +3 damage is equivalent to +1 attack, +1 damage. However, you also suffer the -2 to AC and -1 to reflex saves...which to me cancel each other out (more damage is nice, but your taking a lot more damage too).

So the question is, how much is the reach worth?


----------



## Slaved (Jan 7, 2007)

There is also a -1 to initiative along with the penalty of taking up more squares.

If the ring also forced an action to turn on each battle 1800 does not sound that bad.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jan 8, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> See above, by standard pricing guidelines a ring of CLW would be 1800 too ?




Sure.  I definitely agree that one should not robotically adhere to the formula.

IMO certain outstanding low-level spells/effects are too cheap by formula, and most medium-high level spells/effects are too expensive.

But the bottom line is that when it comes to easily available magics like Enlarge Person, a X2 or X3 multiplier has to be good enough or the game is already broken.  In the short and middle term, potions, scrolls, and wands are more than adequate to fill in the gap when the DM overprices the item itself.

As for the CLW item, yes, I would let you have that "5 times per day" item by formula item for 1800 gp.  It is always under the purview of the DM, especially when the formulae give multiple answers.


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jan 8, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> If the ring also forced an action to turn on each battle 1800 does not sound that bad.




Once you get up to middling levels, Actions are the main balancing factor.  

Your typical non-spellcaster has 2-5 good buffs on hand.  The spellcasters have much more.  My mid-level Paladin has ~6 good options at his fingertips -- spells, scrolls, wands.

IME, if your DM keeps you on your toes, you can only get 0-2 short term buffs up before the blood start spilling.  A cheap Ring of Enlarge Person will last 10 rounds.  Does that really make your Top 2 list?  Not for my Paladin.

The only real problem with a Ring of Enlarge Person for 5 times per day at 1800 gp is that in campaigns that are heavily slanted towards fighting humanoids, I can see how Trip and Grapple could get way out of hand.  I do not think Dragons and most other monsters will care.


----------

